# Campsite near Brecon



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi, any recommendations for somewhere to stop near Brecon/Talgarth May bank holiday. Is there place to stay at Brecon Marina.


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Stayed here last summer great site nice cycle ride along the canal path into Brecon town.

http://www.gilestonecaravanpark.co.uk/


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

walking distance to town centre:-

http://www.priorymillfarm.co.uk/

and another one to consider in cycling distance from Brecon its just off the canal:-
http://www.pencelli-castle.com/

otherwise are you members of either the caravan or camping and caravan club ?

as there are some nice CL/CS's near Brecon


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

Brynich Caravan Club site is well placed at junction of A40/A470.
The Club took the site over a couple of years ago.
The town is about a 30 minute walk alongside the Brecon and Monmouth canal.
If you take a van into the town beware that many of the car parks have weight limits (usually 30 cwt) instead of height barriers.
If it still open there is a car park for heavier vehicles near the Marina.
Full site details can be found on the Caravan Club website www.caravanclub.co.uk


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I seem to remember that overnight parking of motorhomes is permitted in the town centre carpark near the Morrisons supermarket ?????

possibly limited to one or two nights

edit 
just found this web site:-

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/wales.htm#pow


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

Before the re-building of Brecon, where the Morrison's Supermarket is now situated, parking was very easy.
It was a large animal market area and so there was plenty of room for all of the vehicles coming in from the farms.
On one of the walls there was a painted sign- Parking 6d.


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

We always stay at Brynich CC site as they have large fully serviced pitches and not far from the canal so that we can leave the van on pitch for the weekend and use the bikes.

There is also a CL further along the canal though.

I think it is called The old stables but the company is called Cambrian cruisers. There is a small marina there for the canal boats and the cl has a nice view over the canal.

We have cycled passed a few times but never stayed there as we usually visit Brecon end of October or end of April and require hardstanding. 

Ian


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

I searched for a similar topic and saw that someone had recommended FForest Fields - hope it's good as I've booked for easter...


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Try Pencelli Castle, fantastic facilities very very clean and well prepared site.
The owners are very friendly and there is a great pub for food etc just about 500yds away

google it and have a look A1

Regards


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Sideways86 said:


> Try Pencelli Castle, fantastic facilities very very clean and well prepared site.
> The owners are very friendly and there is a great pub for food etc just about 500yds away


Agree with what you say about Pencelli Castle, but have found the pub not open on a couple of occasions 

Andrew


----------

